# Any Ideas?



## Chislenko (21 Feb 2022)

What this is hanging off our summer house..


----------



## Roseland triker (21 Feb 2022)

Poke it with a stick


----------



## Speicher (21 Feb 2022)

Do not poke it, I would guess it is a wasps nest.


----------



## Roseland triker (21 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Do not poke it, I would guess it is a wasps nest.


How would you know unless it's been poked with a stick?


----------



## cyberknight (21 Feb 2022)

yup wabbie nest


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Feb 2022)

I have loads of ideas but sadly not relevant to the wasp nest.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2022)

Waspie feckers 🐝


----------



## Roseland triker (21 Feb 2022)

Poke em with a broom then if you don't like sticks but they do still help the flowers


----------



## DCLane (21 Feb 2022)

Probably an old wasp nest as the queens are still hibernating. However, unless you sit and wait or poke it with a stick you'll never know.

They're very delicately constructed things so I'd not advise my 3rd option; switch the vacuum cleaner to 'FULL' and poke the suction end into the nest.


----------



## roley poley (21 Feb 2022)

yep wasp nest not a fancy light and shade that needs its bulb changing because it dont switch on !!!!!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Feb 2022)

An alien egg. If it begins to open , ruuuuun awaaay.


----------



## Roseland triker (21 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> An alien egg. If it begins to open , ruuuuun awaaay.


Or wack it with a broom


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Feb 2022)

Big black bin bag carefully take open end and whip it up to the ceiling grasping the top shut quickly and tie tightly. What could go wrong! 😎


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Feb 2022)

lock and load!


----------



## cyberknight (21 Feb 2022)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx5N-4JvVyk


----------



## Chislenko (21 Feb 2022)

DCLane said:


> Probably an old wasp nest as the queens are still hibernating. However, unless you sit and wait or poke it with a stick you'll never know.



Don't think it can be old as I re coated the summer house last spring.

I need to get up on the roof ( when it stops raining) as some felt has come off in the storm.

It's looking like the extending window cleaning pole is the best option for poking!


----------



## Roseland triker (21 Feb 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Don't think it can be old as I re coated the summer house last spring.
> 
> I need to get up on the roof ( when it stops raining) as some felt has come off in the storm.
> 
> It's looking like the extending window cleaning pole is the best option for poking!


Be good not to kill them as they are useful.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Feb 2022)

I had a wasp bike at my shed door and just left it alone. Generally if you don’t bother them they will not bother you unless they get a bit tetchy when the weather gets cold next autumn.
Just for clarity I do not refer to a two wheel velocipede but we have always referred to a wasp nest as a bike. 
As others have said they are a useful species so better not to kill them.


----------



## annedonnelly (21 Feb 2022)

Amazing constructions. Would love to be able to watch one gradually being built.

At some point every summer I hear a tiny scratching noise in the garden and when I look a wasp is scraping the surface off my trellis then flying off to wherever the nest is.


----------



## neil_merseyside (21 Feb 2022)

Something I read:- wasp nests are seasonal (so they've gone by now) and wasps wont set up a new nest adjacent to an existing nest. 
So leave it, I have seen dummy nests to but, so the leave advice might even be true...


----------



## Chislenko (21 Feb 2022)

neil_merseyside said:


> Something I read:- wasp nests are seasonal (so they've gone by now) and wasps wont set up a new nest adjacent to an existing nest.
> So leave it, I have seen dummy nests to but, so the leave advice might even be true...



Yes, just read up on them. They are "one use" only so will not be re-populated.

I may just leave it until I have to re coat that section. As it is underneath an overhang that bit doesn't get coated as often as the rest of the building.

There really is no better saying than "You learn something every day"

Today it is wasps, who knows what tomorrow will bring!


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Yes, just read up on them. They are "one use" only so will not be re-populated.
> 
> I may just leave it until I have to re coat that section. As it is underneath an overhang that bit doesn't get coated as often as the rest of the building.
> 
> ...


Hornets?


----------



## Roseland triker (21 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hornets?


Wood wasps love old nests....


----------

